# Fazaia Medical College Class Of 2022



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

Asalamualaikum/Hey everyone, 
I've decided to attend FMC on a foreign student's seat. According to them there were 61 foreign applications and they only accept 20 (?) students, as of last week, 6 of the first 20 students have said yes to the acceptance letters. Although the chance of meeting any of the 6+ students on the forum is slim, I had to try  
I'll also be staying on campus in the girls hostel, if there's any information about FMC or their hostel life that may be helpful please let me know, it would be greatly appreciated 

Side Note: At first I was going to go to Riphah and honestly it was really difficult to give it up solely because of the number of hospitals, one of which is the best hospital in Rawalpindi.

And for everyone starting their Medical journeys I wish you a smooth transition and a fruitful career
All the Best


----------



## Osamaa (Nov 15, 2017)

FMC is a great institute! 
Have a friend studying there and I have visited the campus aswell. 
Great infrastructure, infact they are making it even better. 
Faculty is good too. Last year they brought in teachers from AMC(Army Medical College).
Plus, their hall is good! 
A point to be noted, they wont let you practice on dummies, they brought in a corpse last year so yeah.
Their new hospital is being built and its a huge one. 
Nothing about the hostel but you're going to settle in isb so adjusting wont be a problem ofc. 
Best Of Luck for your journey! 
Must be a sigh of relief knowing you have secured a seat!


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

Osamaa said:


> FMC is a great institute!
> Have a friend studying there and I have visited the campus aswell.
> Great infrastructure, infact they are making it even better.
> Faculty is good too. Last year they brought in teachers from AMC(Army Medical College).
> ...


Thankyou, considering they're a pretty new school it's reassuring to know that they won't cheat you of a good education.
Yea, I can finally sleep well now, the whole process was extremely tedious and consuming from The SATS to getting 15% of my highschools marks chopped off by the IBCC, And then the application process, but alhamdulillah it was worth it 

Not that it matters but,
I just honestly want to make a difference in the country, we need more people that think less about money and status, doctors who aren't wrapped up about going abroad after getting their mds and more people who want to make a difference in the country, And help propel it forwards :/


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

I got admitted at FMC too! I visited it yesterday and the girls hostel was great (so far of what is built) they had a great catering menu and all but it was really loud and its gonna stay like that cuz of all the construction. They have only 2 halls built yet for the college itself, more are being made, but yeah its not fully renovated i wouldnt say its half renovated either. I really liked the college but now i think that their prime importance might be their construction and not keeping their studies up to par. Though in like 4-5years i bet it'll be just like AMC but it needs time to get their and right now its on a good track but idk if i wanna risk not passing the USMLE cuz the studies at Fazaia werent that good. If anyone knows anything else do tell me. Oh and they had their lecture halls and laboratorys all locked up so i couldnt see if they had good equipment or anything like that so i really dont know at this point.


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

Hamanah said:


> Asalamualaikum/Hey everyone,
> I've decided to attend FMC on a foreign student's seat. According to them there were 61 foreign applications and they only accept 20 (?) students, as of last week, 6 of the first 20 students have said yes to the acceptance letters. Although the chance of meeting any of the 6+ students on the forum is slim, I had to try
> I'll also be staying on campus in the girls hostel, if there's any information about FMC or their hostel life that may be helpful please let me know, it would be greatly appreciated
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Good luck for your future. Don't worry about the college, stand by your decision now that you have taken it. All the things I have heard about FMC are positive and it has a very bright future ahead of it. You'll turn out to be an excellent doctor.


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

disguised_angel said:


> I got admitted at FMC too! I visited it yesterday and the girls hostel was great (so far of what is built) they had a great catering menu and all but it was really loud and its gonna stay like that cuz of all the construction. They have only 2 halls built yet for the college itself, more are being made, but yeah its not fully renovated i wouldnt say its half renovated either. I really liked the college but now i think that their prime importance might be their construction and not keeping their studies up to par. Though in like 4-5years i bet it'll be just like AMC but it needs time to get their and right now its on a good track but idk if i wanna risk not passing the USMLE cuz the studies at Fazaia werent that good. If anyone knows anything else do tell me. Oh and they had their lecture halls and laboratorys all locked up so i couldnt see if they had good equipment or anything like that so i really dont know at this point.


It's nice that you got the chance to visit the campus and hostels, I still have to fly out and see for my self. USMLE?? I'm assuming that it's a american medical exam that you give after you complete five years of mbbs (?) But if it's a standardized test and FMC is approved college you shouldn't have a problem with the test, Idk, thats what I think, but then again i wouldn't know









Edit: so I figure you won't be attending the school?


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

SuffyanZahid said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> > Asalamualaikum/Hey everyone,
> ...


Thankyou so much, that's very kind of you to say








Edit: I don't know why the quotations got messed up ....

- - - Updated - - -

Quick question: Are the lectures, classes, presentations, and labs in Urdu, if so God help me because I don't even know how to say liver in Urdu


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

Hamanah said:


> Thankyou so much, that's very kind of you to say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teaching will be in english for sure. Teachers sometimes tend to use urdu for better understanding but they won't be using the technical terms. And if you have any plans of practicing here, you'll have to learn.


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

SuffyanZahid said:


> Teaching will be in english for sure. Teachers sometimes tend to use urdu for better understanding but they won't be using the technical terms. And if you have any plans of practicing here, you'll have to learn.


oh good, honestly you're right even though my spoken Urdu is good, (my reading is embarrassing) I'll have to learn both, I have no choice


----------



## Osamaa (Nov 15, 2017)

There is no need to worry about the language xD 
Everything is in english the only part you'll need urdu for is communicating with the hostilites(they'll teach you too if you find good ones InshAlllah) and during HJ i.e after 5 years. You'll obviously learn the needed words for that.


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

Osamaa said:


> There is no need to worry about the language xD
> Everything is in english the only part you'll need urdu for is communicating with the hostilites(they'll teach you too if you find good ones InshAlllah) and during HJ i.e after 5 years. You'll obviously learn the needed words for that.


Insha'Allah :red:


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

Hamanah said:


> It's nice that you got the chance to visit the campus and hostels, I still have to fly out and see for my self. USMLE?? I'm assuming that it's a american medical exam that you give after you complete five years of mbbs (?) But if it's a standardized test and FMC is approved college you shouldn't have a problem with the test, Idk, thats what I think, but then again i wouldn't know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah im not going, though i really want to go but its not fully developed yet so...


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

disguised_angel said:


> yeah im not going, though i really want to go but its not fully developed yet so...


Well best of luck to you, wherever you choose to go


----------



## mal1c3 (Jun 30, 2017)

Any local candidates here? I have an aggregate of 82.17, still no email from Fazaia confirming my application. Merit on 4th December apparently, for locals


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

mal1c3 said:


> Any local candidates here? I have an aggregate of 82.17, still no email from Fazaia confirming my application. Merit on 4th December apparently, for locals


I received an email yesterday, 7 days after submitting my voucher so don't panic.


----------



## mal1c3 (Jun 30, 2017)

What is your aggregate? Do you think I can make it in with mine?


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

mal1c3 said:


> What is your aggregate? Do you think I can make it in with mine?


Yes, you'll definitely make it. I heard last year the merit went down to 78 so you're pretty safe. My aggregate is a little lower than yours.


----------



## Rida_ejaz (Aug 23, 2016)

SuffyanZahid said:


> Yes, you'll definitely make it. I heard last year the merit went down to 78 so you're pretty safe. My aggregate is a little lower than your's.


That of fazaia closed at 81. something. I saw the 2016 list sometimback. The final list started from 88. something and ended at 81.9 or 7. Not sure about the digits after the decimal.


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

Rida_ejaz said:


> That of fazaia closed at 81. something. I saw the 2016 list sometimback. The final list started from 88. something and ended at 81.9 or 7. Not sure about the digits after the decimal.


A friend of mine had an agg of 80 and he got a call from fazaia. He told me that it closed at 78 in the end (not sure myself). He had already joined Riphah.


----------



## Blingbling (Sep 9, 2017)

SuffyanZahid said:


> mal1c3 said:
> 
> 
> > Any local candidates here? I have an aggregate of 82.17, still no email from Fazaia confirming my application. Merit on 4th December apparently, for locals
> ...


Wait, we had to submit a voucher?


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

Blingbling said:


> Wait, we had to submit a voucher?


Yes, the university copy of the fee voucher. You still can if you haven't, the deadline has been extended to 30th.


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

Hey guys, What should I do about the NTN number for online admission in fazaia. My dad works abroad and so our income is foreign, and we don't pay tax on it. Do you guys have any suggestions, much appreciated if you do


----------



## Blingbling (Sep 9, 2017)

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Hey guys, What should I do about the NTN number for online admission in fazaia. My dad works abroad and so our income is foreign, and we don't pay tax on it. Do you guys have any suggestions, much appreciated if you do


NTN number is CNIC number, so put your dad's CNIC


----------



## Abdul_1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Everyone please turn on DIN news


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

Why?, what happened?


----------



## Batool111 (Nov 19, 2017)

Any chances with 77.1% in Islamabad ?


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

Guys, I just wanted to know what kind of system they have and how frequent tests are held? If that isn't too much to ask


----------



## Rida_ejaz (Aug 23, 2016)

SuffyanZahid said:


> A friend of mine had an agg of 80 and he got a call from fazaia. He told me that it closed at 78 in the end (not sure myself). He had already joined Riphah.


There, fazaia's last year list.


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

Rida_ejaz said:


> There, fazaia's last year list.


This one might be the first meirt list. They have about 3-4.


----------



## Osamaa (Nov 15, 2017)

This is the last merit list. 
After this only a girl or two left Fazaia.


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

Osamaa said:


> This is the last merit list.
> After this only a girl or two left Fazaia.


Then maybe my friend was lying, didn't expect it from him though. :/


----------



## Osamaa (Nov 15, 2017)

Medical Forums, breaking friendships since 2017.


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

Osamaa said:


> Medical Forums, breaking friendships since 2017.


Hahaha, we weren't that close after all.


----------



## Rida_ejaz (Aug 23, 2016)

SuffyanZahid said:


> Hahaha, we weren't that close after all.


Didn't mean to. Just posted it because, people with aggregates lower than 82 should apply to some other college as back-up.


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

Rida_ejaz said:


> Didn't mean to. Just posted it because, people with aggregates lower than 82 should apply to some other college as back-up.


It's good you posted it otherwise I would've misguided some people(even though I wrote that I wasn't sure xD).


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

alright guys, orientation is on the 18th. Here in Canada orientation is basically where you take a tour of the school, with the rest of the new students. While for business schools, it's where you come with your parent and sit in a lecture hall, while someone gives a presentation about the school and the program.
I was wondering what orientations are like in Pakistani colleges
Honestly hoping its more a of presentation where you can bring your dad (because I'm shy and get anxiety in new places)


----------



## Abdul_1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Hamanah said:


> alright guys, orientation is on the 18th. Here in Canada orientation is basically where you take a tour of the school, with the rest of the new students. While for business schools, it's where you come with your parent and sit in a lecture hall, while someone gives a presentation about the school and the program.
> I was wondering what orientations are like in Pakistani colleges
> Honestly hoping its more a of presentation where you can bring your dad (because I'm shy and get anxiety in new places)


No parents here , its gonna be you. Find someone who is going to FMC too and stick with them , it'll be great

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

Abdul_1 said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> > alright guys, orientation is on the 18th. Here in Canada orientation is basically where you take a tour of the school, with the rest of the new students. While for business schools, it's where you come with your parent and sit in a lecture hall, while someone gives a presentation about the school and the program.
> ...


Sigh, Oh well
Let's so how it goes, gotta make some friends


----------



## Abdul_1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Hamanah said:


> Sigh, Oh well
> Let's so how it goes, gotta make some friends


Having a person with u gives yoore confidence, btw when is their local list. I have a good chance there


Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Maaz_284 (Nov 27, 2017)

Aoa. I have two questions:

Firstly, How does a Pakistani National who has completed his MBBS and post graduation from abroad, register with PMDC? I have heard that they take a interview or something like that. Or a short test. Can someone please explain this? How long does procedure take? Please share all of the related information.


Secondly, What is the Pakistani equivalent of MS (Surgery)/MD from foreign Universities? What is its scope in Pakistan?

Thank you. No one replied to my thread


----------



## Abdul_1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Maaz_284 said:


> Aoa. I have two questions:
> 
> Firstly, How does a Pakistani National who has completed his MBBS and post graduation from abroad, register with PMDC? I have heard that they take a interview or something like that. Or a short test. Can someone please explain this? How long does procedure take? Please share all of the related information.
> 
> ...


Have you passed MBBS ?? Well to register with pmdc you need to have a Pakistani passport then you take NEB tests they evaluate you in three steps like usmle and I dont know any thing about MS

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Maaz_284 (Nov 27, 2017)

I am Pakistani, I am planning on studying from China and UK and I know about the NEB test for MBBS but, i have heard that Pakistanis or people who studied MBBS and did post graduation from abroad have to Pass one single test or Interview of some kind.


----------



## Abdul_1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Maaz_284 said:


> I am Pakistani, I am planning on studying from China and UK and I know about the NEB test for MBBS but, i have heard that Pakistanis or people who studied MBBS and did post graduation from abroad have to Pass one single test or Interview of some kind.


i'm afraid that i'm only a pre-med student


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Guys, are the admissions open till the 30th right? Cause I was away for the past week and completely forgot to apply


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

Yeah they're open until the 30th. Thats the last date to submit the fee and courier the stamped fee bill to the admissions office. You can also give the stamped fee bill by hand.


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

Abdul_1 said:


> Having a person with u gives yoore confidence, btw when is their local list. I have a good chance there
> 
> 
> Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


I don't know what the merit is for the local list, but I'm guessing it's comparatively lower than other schools largely because of how many other private colleges are in the vicinity (if that makes any sense)

Edit: your marks were good, you have a good chance anywhere


----------



## isapni (Dec 3, 2017)

*Expected*

What could the expected merit for Fazaia and do I stand a chance with 81.27 ?


----------



## Osamaa (Nov 15, 2017)

Local seat?


----------



## isapni (Dec 3, 2017)

Yes :/


----------



## Osamaa (Nov 15, 2017)

Its merit was 81.sth last year , dont know the exact figure.
There might be a chance as few students drop out.
If the list of Foundation remains same, which is most likely to happen, then maybe fazaia wont go up


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

When is the list of foundation coming out?


----------



## Osamaa (Nov 15, 2017)

6th I guess


----------



## Rida_ejaz (Aug 23, 2016)

Osamaa said:


> 6th I guess


Aren't the ICT colleges delaying their lists as per the LHC's order ?


----------



## Abdul_1 (Nov 4, 2017)

ict colelges are safe from lch .


----------



## MJ1997 (Aug 26, 2017)

Guys when is fazaia uploading its merit list ???


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

alright, so who here is going?


----------



## Abdul_1 (Nov 4, 2017)

who actually got in ,


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

true i missed that step, 
who got in?


----------



## MJ1997 (Aug 26, 2017)

Where is the merit list ???? I am confused


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

Go to the first link under 'Alerts' Air University
and then type in your admit card number


----------



## MJ1997 (Aug 26, 2017)

I am on waiting list ? I don't know what's gonna happen now


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

MJ1997 said:


> I am on waiting list ? I don't know what's gonna happen now


wait another 4 days, the second merit list comes out then


----------



## MJ1997 (Aug 26, 2017)

Does anyone know the last merit ??


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

Where the hell is the merit list what do we have to do?

- - - Updated - - -

NEVERMIND, I got in!!


----------



## Blingbling (Sep 9, 2017)

What's the admit card number :|


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

Go to the email that they gave you confirming they received your application. It should be at the start of the email.


----------



## Rida_ejaz (Aug 23, 2016)

In the waiting list!! xD 84.58 here xD


----------



## MJ1997 (Aug 26, 2017)

Rida_ejaz said:


> In the waiting list!! xD 84.58 here xD


Do you have any idea about the last merit or anything ?


----------



## Blingbling (Sep 9, 2017)

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Go to the email that they gave you confirming they received your application. It should be at the start of the email.


Ohh!! Thanks mann


----------



## Blingbling (Sep 9, 2017)

Rida_ejaz said:


> In the waiting list!! xD 84.58 here xD


Me too xD


----------



## PurplePanda (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey can anyone tell me about the teaching hospital of FMC ?


----------



## Osamaa (Nov 15, 2017)

PAF Hospital. There are 2 of them
Im in the waiting list too...


----------



## PurplePanda (Dec 5, 2017)

Is PAF hospital tertiary care? And what are the number of beds there?


----------



## Minahil5 (Dec 5, 2017)

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Where the hell is the merit list what do we have to do?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> NEVERMIND, I got in!!



Your aggregate?!


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

87%.

- - - Updated - - -

Will go to FUMC if I get in. If not, will stay in FMC


----------



## Abdul_1 (Nov 4, 2017)

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> 87%.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Will go to FUMC if I get in. If not, will stay in FMC


*weeps* my pizza man
.....

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

hahaha.

- - - Updated - - -

Got screwed over because of phase 2 but ah well. It's good you made it bro. You deserve it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Abdul_1 (Nov 4, 2017)

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> hahaha.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Got screwed over because of phase 2 but ah well. It's good you made it bro. You deserve it.




Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

Hey guys, I got put in a tight spot. Foundation is releasing its merit list on the 7th instead of the 6th(called and confirmed). The last date to pay the Fazaia fee is the 7th. Foundation says it will release the merit list after 2 pm tomorrow but we all know that means they'll probably release it at like 7 pm, by that time the bank will close. So should I pay the Fazaia fee today, do they have a refund policy if I get into Foundation?


----------



## isapni (Dec 3, 2017)

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Hey guys, I got put in a tight spot. Foundation is releasing its merit list on the 7th instead of the 6th(called and confirmed). The last date to pay the Fazaia fee is the 7th. Foundation says it will release the merit list after 2 pm tomorrow but we all know that means they'll probably release it at like 7 pm, by that time the bank will close. So should I pay the Fazaia fee today, do they have a refund policy if I get into Foundation?


If your aggregate is minimum 83% then you should wait for the foundation merit list. Its far more developed University and in some way equivalent to Shifa . 

I would suggest you to go for foundation , in life you got to take some tiny risks too


----------



## Osamaa (Nov 15, 2017)

Foundation will do it after 2 pm because they display their merit list on the college board. 
Its just a rumour atm but I heard the first list of Foundation(Civilian) closed around 88-89 (Army) 84 but I wouldnt take it up as its just a rumour. 
I'd say go for fee submission of Fazaia, all colleges have a refund policy. My cousin submitted his dues in Riphah(which were 10 lac 21 thousand) and if he asks for a refund after a certain time period they will deduct 98k. 
Ask Fazaia for its refund policy and how much will they deduct and being on the safe side pay the dues. 
87% is a sure admission in Foundation. If not in the 1st then surely in the 2nd. People having an aggregate of 89-91 have applied in various high ranking private institutes.
And have you applied on army seat or civilian?


----------



## MJ1997 (Aug 26, 2017)

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Hey guys, I got put in a tight spot. Foundation is releasing its merit list on the 7th instead of the 6th(called and confirmed). The last date to pay the Fazaia fee is the 7th. Foundation says it will release the merit list after 2 pm tomorrow but we all know that means they'll probably release it at like 7 pm, by that time the bank will close. So should I pay the Fazaia fee today, do they have a refund policy if I get into Foundation?


I think you are more than safe for foundation I am sure you will get in with 87%. Yes they might have a refund policy but it takes like week or something for the whole process I heard.


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

I already paid the fee for Fazaia just to be safe. Asked them about the refund policy and they said they deduct 50k. The refund itself will take a month, but you know, It's better than taking a risk. I called FUMC and they said the merit list is coming out tomorrow at about 2. I also heard rumours that the seats will close at like 87-88.


----------



## MJ1997 (Aug 26, 2017)

Waaooo a month I thought so long but you are right. And also like there are so many colleges yet to come out with a merit list it's hard to decide as well like CMH, foundation, Punjab private colleges etc


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

Do you guys think that admissions into medical colleges are getting more and more ridiculous by the year? The merit just keeps going up.


----------



## MJ1997 (Aug 26, 2017)

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Do you guys think that admissions into medical colleges are getting more and more ridiculous by the year? The merit just keeps going up.


It is getting a lot harder. I am just sick and tired of the whole process. And all the glitches and problems this time. All the tests and then waiting and such high merit. I hope I get in the second list for fazaia but the merit is ridiculous


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

It's gotten so bad that anybody whose merit is slightly below the unbelievable standards is happy to get into any medical college. The whole delay process has definitely messed everything up.

- - - Updated - - -

Where do you guys see Fazaia going in a few years?


----------



## MJ1997 (Aug 26, 2017)

The only downside for faizia I see is that it's new.. if it had even when passed out batch I would be a little more confident but it's a project my pakistan Air Force and with Air university which has done really really well and have a great reputation. The fact that in only 2 years it's has earned so much respect I think it has a bright future.


----------



## Abdul_1 (Nov 4, 2017)

SAJJEELAHMED said:


> Hey guys, I got put in a tight spot. Foundation is releasing its merit list on the 7th instead of the 6th(called and confirmed). The last date to pay the Fazaia fee is the 7th. Foundation says it will release the merit list after 2 pm tomorrow but we all know that means they'll probably release it at like 7 pm, by that time the bank will close. So should I pay the Fazaia fee today, do they have a refund policy if I get into Foundation?


Everyone has refund policy , see I asked shifa ppl today they said if u get in other college , u can refund before classes start.

Sent from my LT700 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

Has fazaia given anyone who got in an update like a call.


----------



## PurplePanda (Dec 5, 2017)

My friend had aggregate of 83% and her name is being shown in 2nd merit list. What does it mean, either selected or in waiting list?


----------



## MJ1997 (Aug 26, 2017)

PurplePanda said:


> My friend had aggregate of 83% and her name is being shown in 2nd merit list. What does it mean, either selected or in waiting list?


 Are you sure because the 2nd merit list ended on 85%.


----------



## PurplePanda (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes, her name was appearing there, but it doesn't indicate either selected or waiting


----------



## MJ1997 (Aug 26, 2017)

PurplePanda said:


> Yes, her name was appearing there, but it doesn't indicate either selected or waiting


If it is appearing in the list than he is selected


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

Has anyone who got into Fazaia gotten an update like an email.


----------



## neverever41 (Dec 11, 2017)

Does anyone know what accommodation the male students attending Fazaia have? I know they don't have hostels so are there places nearby for rent?


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

I got accepted to shalamar today :/ but I guess it's fazaia for me still. (I can't go to a Lahore college even tho shalamar was my first choice) 
Yea my heart's torn


----------



## PurplePanda (Dec 5, 2017)

You can come to FUMC.


----------

